# Upcoming Trip To Indian River



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello All,

Getting ready to head up to Indian River in a few weeks for my families annual vacation. We stay not far from the Burt Lake State Park, my dad and grandpa fish Burt Lake all week for walleyes. I love this trip and exploring NLP. I plan to take some fishing tackle with me, spinning and fly rod, to do some prodding around the rivers up there. 

Some of you may remember seeing or replying to one of the threads I created when I picked up my fly rod last year for the first time. I've still yet to get a hook up with it, but I also haven't put in a ton of time. So with that, I'm still extremely green when it comes to fishing in general. I'm mostly curious on what techniques or flies I should be throwing while up there. I did some searching on this site as well as YouTube and discovered mousing can be a great way to land some bigger fish. So I've ordered a few mouse patterns and will give that a go, thinking on the Sturgeon River. 

Anyone who has knowledge of the area up there willing to give me an idea of what works this time of year, 3rd week of August, or what rivers or tribs may be more rewarding than others? As always, appreciate any suggestions or information you all are willing to share, can't wait to be up there!


----------



## wadin' forever (Jun 22, 2018)

If hoppers are about (brushy grass meadows along river), try and match size and color as best you can. I like sparse pattern with legs, very light yellow body, generally. They can be fished "drowned" too. Ants, bumblebees, anything that looks like horse flies or other terrestrials that you see about. Even big moth pattern in early morning. The Sturgeon is fast and a river that I haven't fished as much as I have wanted and I don't know it that well. Fishing Mickey Finns, Black Nosed Dace or other sparse thin streamer might work in fast current. You have scratched my itch to fish that river again, been a long time!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

in a couple weeks, white flies may be going off some. hard to tell really with this weather we've been having. it would be something like a size 14ish white wulff or white miller. other than that, hopper patterns and other terrestrials as was mentioned. been a long time, but trying to dust off the brain on this.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Appreciate the recommendations! I think I only have 1 or 2 hopper flies and none of the white wulff or miller's, so I'll pick some up. I know the Sturgeon is fast, is it decent fishing or is my time spent better else where? I'll be shore fishing and wading where possible, not floating anything.


----------



## Aquaholic101 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hit every access/bridge point you can ...Verry swift..I add a shot to get to the bottom of the holes.ant/spider/cricket patterns usually do the trick.all else fails bounce a redworm.can be a verry rewarding river..good luck!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Cool, sounds like a few more flies to order and then just start hitting the river. Appreciate all the advice everyone, I'll be sure to report back if I get in to anything, I'll also drop some reports of the walleye fishing on Burt Lake in the warm water inland thread if anyone is curious that week.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Sewey said:


> I did some searching on this site as well as YouTube and discovered mousing can be a great way to land some bigger fish. So I've ordered a few mouse patterns and will give that a go, thinking on the Sturgeon River.


Be* very* careful when wading the Sturgeon river. Most guys will fish mouse patterns at night. That could be a recipe for a bad time if you are unfamiliar with the stretch of river you're wading. Even during the daylight hours it's a tricky river to wade.

The Pigeon might be worth a shot while you're in the area too.

Good luck!


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Love this area and those trout streams around there. Some awesome sections. Good luck! You're going to enjoy it regardless of the fishing!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

PunyTrout said:


> Be* very* careful when wading the Sturgeon river. Most guys will fish mouse patterns at night. That could be a recipe for a bad time if you are unfamiliar with the stretch of river you're wading. Even during the daylight hours it's a tricky river to wade.
> 
> The Pigeon might be worth a shot while you're in the area too.
> 
> Good luck!


Will do, I always give water the respect it deserves. My mousing adventures will mostly be at dusk and a little into the night depending on how the action is. However I won't be wading at those times, I'll look for some good spots along the shore to aid in my ability to cast as well, at least at night no one can see how horrible I am with the fly rod .

I'll look into the Pigeon as well, thanks for the recommendation! 



jmaddog8807 said:


> Love this area and those trout streams around there. Some awesome sections. Good luck! You're going to enjoy it regardless of the fishing!


Agreed, probably my favorite place in MI to be. I need to get up there more than one week a year. Thanks for the luck!


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Love ice fishing Burt, although it can be challenging. I especially love fishing it the first couple weeks of the season in May.


----------

